# Need Some Help-1994 D21 4WD Front Suspension



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

What is this part?
It's the short rod that connects to the lower A-arm. I need those bushings on both sides. 
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The rod is called a "tension rod." Refer to part code "54476" on the part diagram linked below. I would also recommend part code "54479," as these often pit and rust and are in need of replacing, as well. 

Part Detail


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and the link.

Trying to find parts online. Could they also be called a "strut rod" ?


----------



## Realred96 (Aug 1, 2013)

ChrisHarris said:


> Thanks for the reply and the link.
> 
> Trying to find parts online. Could they also be called a "strut rod" ?


Go to RockAuto.com....

they are the "Strut Rod Bushings" under the Suspension tab.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

Realred96 said:


> Go to RockAuto.com....
> 
> they are the "Strut Rod Bushings" under the Suspension tab.


Yeah, that's where I was looking, but wanted to make sure a 'strut rod' was the same as a 'tension rod'

I found them. They're cheap.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

I've spent about a year collecting all of the parts to rebuild my front suspension and steering. Ready to tear into it and get-r-dun before the snow starts flying here in Colorado.

It's a 4x4. Do I need a press to remove and replace the control arm bushings?


----------



## Realred96 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was about to do those also. Have not got around to it yet so I don't know. 

I would also look at the upper and lower ball joints (Kingpin). When I did the strut rod bushings I found out I had 1/4" of play in the lower one on both sides. It was about to let go!


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

As I said, I've got ALL the parts. Took awhile to find some of the bushings for the 4wd model, but I've got them all now. Tie rods, adjusting sleeves, control arm bushings, centerlink, idler arm, ball joints, strut rod bushings, stabilizer bar bushings, end links.... ALL of them. I tried to buy all MOOG parts when I could find them, so hopefully this thing will last another 18yrs.

Anybody know if a press is required for the lower control arm bushings? Sure looks that way from studying the new bushings.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A press is the preferred method, but some people manage to beat them in with a hammer and a big socket or similar tool.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I used a poor mans press... a bench vise


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Whatever works!


----------

